# largemouth bass



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Can piranha kill and eat this bass? Im afraid the bass mouth were too big and could swallow my smaller piranha. Bass are cheap and prepared as a feeder. The bass are about 7 inch while my piranha are about 4 and 2.5 inch. There are 8 natteri and 4 cariba, also there is one 7 inch pacu.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i would say wait to your piranha gets bigger. and the problem with native fish is they might have some small sickness that doesnt effect them or any thing but since your piranhas arnt amun (not even close to spellin it rite) to the same thing as your native it could kill your piranha but i always feed my piranhas native fish all the time


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i would say wait to your piranha gets bigger. and the problem with native fish is they might have some small sickness that doesnt effect them or any thing but since your piranhas arnt amun (not even close to spellin it rite) to the same thing as your native it could kill your piranha but i always feed my piranhas native fish all the time
> [snapback]1169676[/snapback]​


Like? carp?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i feed mine mainly sunfish and blue gills when i give them native fish but what eve i catch oh yeah and alot of baby cat fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

You always run the chance of introducing new parasites or giving your predators a disease when you feed any live fish. With that warning, feeding a bass is no worse than feeding any other live feeder and probably better nutritionally than feeding live goldfish.

But since the piranha are only going to eat a small portion of the entire fish that they kill, I wouldn't bother feeding a gamefish like a bass. A common sunfish or bullhead would be just as good.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My P's ate bass when I had them, the bass were alive and approx 12" long, my p's wre about 6" - 8" long each


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

With a proper quarantine I'd say go for it if you really want to. But be repared to provide a doggy bag, as there will be leftovers.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

hell yeah there will be left overs. my friend feeds his p's sunnies all the time, they basically just foul up his water


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

might also want to be careful of the bass eating your smaller p's. I used to keep a couple largemouths and they would eat anything they could fit in their mouths.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i fed my old reds largemouth for months...but i fileted it first


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would think that bass could easily eat your fish, probably not a smart idea


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would filet and chop up servings and put in freezer. At least by freezing the parasite issue is resolved. As far as a live feeding goes, i personally am against it for reasons i will keep to myself.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I would filet and chop up servings and put in freezer. At least by freezing the parasite issue is resolved. As far as a live feeding goes, i personally am against it for reasons i will keep to myself.
> [snapback]1174249[/snapback]​


yup


----------

